# My rooster has a cough!



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

My gorgeous white rooster has a cough. I have had him about two weeks, and he has had the minor cough the whole time. I have been giving him home fermented yogurt, two days ago I started fermenting their feed(I'm an idiot for not doing it sooner! I use a lot less feed!) and I added raw apple cider vinegar to their water yesterday as well as feeding the entire flock yogurt with food grade diatomaceous earth in it. I also regularly throw them fermented, non alcoholic fruit too so what else can I do to help my rooster with his cough?


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Additional note- it isn't a bad cough. And there is no drainage near beak or eyes if that helps the diagnosis.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its possible that its just him. They will react to weather changes and he's in a new home to add to the possible weather in your area. 

If all else seems fine with him, red comb, eating, drinking, alert and active then I would just watch for a bit.


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, so my rooster still has a cough. He is eating, drinking, and acting just fine, his Comb is bright red... Should I just stop worrying? I'm still giving probiotics regularly and treating the flock with food grade DE biweekly for internal parasites.


----------

